# Concerned about Dewey



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually I'm making myself a nervous wreck about him! I have noticed on a couple occasions of him lifting his left back leg . The first time it happened he was with all four and they were getting treats, and kind of pushing each other to be first. He let out a little yelp and kept his leg up. He didn't keep it up for long then continued on normally. I have seen him do this a few times since when playing. I have an appointment for all four in a week, and also for the vet to check his leg. In the evening when they all get rowdy I have separated him from the rest, and he!s not happy about that, but I don't want him to hurt. I think maybe his knee cap is popping out. I dread if he needs surgery!! He is very willful and head strong!! He will not be a an easy patient!!! If I can get in I'm going to try to get an earlier appointment! 
Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Deb, I am sad to hear this. . . I hope it is just a little fluke & that he doesn't need surgery. He would not make a good patient. 
Let us know what happens. We love that little rascal too!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry poor Dewey is having issues. Don't get too concerned until you find out what it is, it could be something minor - maybe a wriggly patella that just feels funny, but doesn't need surgery.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I know how you feel! My two a
had their yearly the other day and the vet said both of Sissy's kneecaps are loose! She doesn't show any signs of pain so I will just monitor her. It does make me wonder about her yoga poses when she wakes!Hopefully Dewey just has a loose kneecap and will never need surgery!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry poor Dewey is having issues. Don't get too concerned until you find out what it is, it could be something minor - maybe a wriggly patella that just feels funny, but doesn't need surgery.


Oh I'm hoping Walter! You always know how to bring us hysterical women back down to earth!! LOL! What is wrong with me? I feel as upset about Dewey as I did when my Mother had her open heart surgery!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> I know how you feel! My two a
> had their yearly the other day and the vet said both of Sissy's kneecaps are loose! She doesn't show any signs of pain so I will just monitor her. It does make me wonder about her yoga poses when she wakes!Hopefully Dewey just has a loose kneecap and will never need surgery!


Some of my other dogs had loose knee caps and didn't need surgery, but other then Eerie tearing his ACL, they didn't lift their legs. Hoping that Sissy never needs surgery either. When my Eerie had his surgery for the torn ACL he was a wonderful patient. No problems at all and none with his leg after. Dewey?????? Yikes!!! I'm in a sweat thinking about it!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for little Dewey oxoox


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope it's just a temporary issue. You know how Dewey likes extra attention.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Prayers for little Dewey oxoox


Thank you Anna. I know that you've been through the surgeries on both of your girls. I really appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ladodd said:


> I hope it's just a temporary issue. You know how Dewey likes extra attention.


Yes he does!!! I've been holding him a lot, just him, and boy does he expect it now!!! I feel bad for the other three, I know they're wondering why he's getting so much attention!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ouch I will keep him in my thoughts. Rocky has issues with those sometimes too  I have started him on cosequin.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I'm hoping Walter! You always know how to bring us hysterical women back down to earth!! LOL! What is wrong with me? I feel as upset about Dewey as I did when my Mother had her open heart surgery!


He is your little baby, of course you are going to be stressed if he not 100%.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is still favouring his back left leg too and he has been for months now. He doesn't limp or walk funny, he just SOMETIMES doesn't put his full weight on it when he's standing still. I'm hoping that the Cosequin he started on a few weeks ago will help. I don't want to take him to the vet about it again because he has seen enough of vets for a while. I hope Dewey stops doing it soon.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry about Dewey. All you can do is get him into the Vets as soon as possible. Maybe he will be a better patient then you think. Procedure could take some of the fight out of him. Hugs


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Debbie, I hope all is ok with sweet lil Dewey!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope everything'll fine with Dewey's leg. It's always better to be over cautious. Give him kisses from Cashmere and me!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Debbie, I know you must be so worried. Don't jump to any conclusions yet. Hopefully, it will be something small that can be resolved easily. Keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Debbie, I hope it is something minor and will be thinking about him. I think it is a great idea that you are setting him aside while they play in this meanwhile, little Dewey must not like that but it is for his own good. Please give him an extra kiss from me today.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hoping he just pulled something while being "Dewey", and its nothing serious! Hang in there and know you'll both be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh poor Dewey! I sure hope he's okay...our little ones knees can be a problem, but hopefully he just pulled a muscle and needs a little rest!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry about Dewy. I hope you have insurance too. Reading this Forum put the fear into me. Sounds as you are expecting the worse. Try not to worry until you know you really have something to worry about. You and Dewy are in my prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hoping that it's nothing serious. (But I would be a nervous wreck too until I knew what was going on.)

Sending lots of prayers for Dewey and hugs for you!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed that nothing serious is wrong. Hope he recovers before the vet check!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - like everyone else, I'm praying that it's nothing major. You know how you can step wrong (or at least I can) or do something with your leg (a twist, etc) and it hurts when you do it and a few days later so that you tend to favor it and then with some rest and meds it feels better. Hoping it might be a minor sprain like that and maybe some rest (yeah, like Dewey knows the meaning of that word :w00t and an anti inflammatory will do the trick. Hope you get in earlier to the vet for piece of mind. Keep us posted and sending lots of :grouphug: to you both.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just seeing this now about little Dewey and like everyone else who has already posted something, I hope that it isn't anything serious either. And perhaps, it just might a sprain and that is what is bothering Dewey. Might not be a bad idea (if you have not done so already) to see whether or not you can get in sooner than your scheduled appointment to find out what is wrong. It would certainly ease your mind, I am sure if that if you explained the situation, your Vet's office could get you in beforehand.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ann Mother said:


> So sorry about Dewy. I hope you have insurance too. Reading this Forum put the fear into me. Sounds as you are expecting the worse. Try not to worry until you know you really have something to worry about. You and Dewy are in my prayers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes all of mine are covered by Pet Plan. I just hate to see any of mine hurting. When Violet was so sick with pancreatitis , it wa so hard to watch her. She was an Angel and a wonderful patient. I'm hoping and really praying that it's nothing, but given the Maltese and Yorkies predisposition to Luxating patellas, I won't be surprised.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! Dewey!

I hope it's not anything serious and he's not in any pain. Maybe he thinks he's doing a little ballet or martial arts with the kicks and it will get him the most treats AND he will get them first. Seriously though, I will pray for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Dewey and hugs to you. I hope it rights itself rayer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Oh no! Poor Dewey and hugs to you. I hope it rights itself rayer:


Me too!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, so sorry to hear about Dewey. It sounds like a patella issue but minor. I hope it's nothing more serious. Hope he feels better really soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

am send my prayers your way.hope he is ok.

hugs.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

How is Dewey is he any better tonight? Hope so.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> How is Dewey is he any better tonight? Hope so.


I haven't given him a chance to rough house, I've been holding him. When he is down he hasn't held up his leg. Thanks for asking. I'm on a cancelation list at the vets. Hopefully we'll get in soon. I'm driving my husband crazy and my kids!!! LOL


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

It's almost sounding like he just needs to take it easy for a bit...I know you'll feel better when you find out for sure though! Have a good night, will check in tomorrow


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how little Dewey is doing this morning??? Hope that you can get him into see the Vets today sometime and that they had a cancellation.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

If it is a very minor injury, it may heal on it's own. Our cat, Tay-Tay hurt her hind leg - maybe a ligament, because it was wobbling and unsteady. The vet gave her some RX and said we could wait to see if it heals, and it di! Tay-Tay is back to jumping up on the top of the walls between the vaulted ceiling! She likes that high up perch! :w00t:
…and here's a bonus pic of Manny too! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> If it is a very minor injury, it may heal on it's own. Our cat, Tay-Tay hurt her hind leg - maybe a ligament, because it was wobbling and unsteady. The vet gave her some RX and said we could wait to see if it heals, and it di! Tay-Tay is back to jumping up on the top of the walls between the vaulted ceiling! She likes that high up perch! :w00t:
> …and here's a bonus pic of Manny too! :wub:


Wow! That cat is high up!!! I am hoping it!s something minor! Manny is beautiful!! Is he the one that jumped off of the high deck, at your sons? Is he OK?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Wow! That cat is high up!!! I am hoping it!s something minor! Manny is beautiful!! Is he the one that jumped off of the high deck, at your sons? Is he OK?


Oh I see it was Giovanni that took the flying leap!!! Is he OK now? To me that was a Miracle!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I see it was Giovanni that took the flying leap!!! Is he OK now? To me that was a Miracle!!!


Yes, it was Gio who took the terrifying leap off my son's deck. He is absolutely fine - it was a miracle. That silly boy can't even jump up on the sofa and will not try to jump off of my bed! I really think he just forgot he was up high! Thanks for asking! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Dewey.😷 how's he doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Checking in on Dewey.😷 how's he doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for asking Sue. He hasn't lifted his leg today, but they are all snoozing now. When he got up he was fine . It seems that when he gets playing , running, and jumping around , is when his leg bothers him. I haven't heard from the vet yet, but I'll just keep him calm until we can get in.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds good Deb...although keeping Dewey calm can't be easy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Sounds good Deb...although keeping Dewey calm can't be easy!


I know!!! To keep him calm I have to put him in the kitchen by himself and the other three in the family room on the other side of the gate. He either looks very sad lying in his bed or he tries to get to the other dogs through the gate! I've been in the kitchen with him after the babies leave. When I watch tv he's on my lap. Shoot I find myself taking him to the bathroom with me. He is spoiled enough , now he'll be unbearable!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Such a good mommy, he need love and attention. Sound like he needed rest but see what the vet has to say. Keeping him calm seems to be a full time job.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Deborah, keeping my fingers crossed that it's nothing serious with Dewey's leg! 

I can imagine how concerned you are in the meanwhile! 

Sending positive thoughts the way to you and kisses to sweet Dewey!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope that just some rest will make it go away!
What a challenge to keep Dewey quiet for a while. 
Deb, Max was holding one of his legs up for a little while when he ran. It was his knee, but the vet said to try some supplements and exercises, and it really has worked. I have not seen him hold it up now in about a year. Try not to worry, Dewey may have just hurt it a little running around like a crazy dog!
I hope he is back to his old self soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know!!! To keep him calm I have to put him in the kitchen by himself and the other three in the family room on the other side of the gate. He either looks very sad lying in his bed or he tries to get to the other dogs through the gate! I've been in the kitchen with him after the babies leave. When I watch tv he's on my lap. Shoot I find myself taking him to the bathroom with me.* He is spoiled enough , now he'll be unbearable!!!*


Hmmmm, maybe this is a calculated, "I'll wrap mom around my little paw even more" stunt. :innocent: :HistericalSmiley: Before I read your reply I could just picture a little straight jacket for Dewey to keep him quiet. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh wait, think that's called a Thunder Shirt!:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Hmmmm, maybe this is a calculated, "I'll wrap mom around my little paw even more" stunt. :innocent: :HistericalSmiley: Before I read your reply I could just picture a little straight jacket for Dewey to keep him quiet. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh wait, think that's called a Thunder Shirt!:thumbsup:


He would just chew a thunder shirt off!!LOL!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I hope that just some rest will make it go away!
> What a challenge to keep Dewey quiet for a while.
> Deb, Max was holding one of his legs up for a little while when he ran. It was his knee, but the vet said to try some supplements and exercises, and it really has worked. I have not seen him hold it up now in about a year. Try not to worry, Dewey may have just hurt it a little running around like a crazy dog!
> I hope he is back to his old self soon.[
> ...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Depending on what my vet says is the problem, I'm going to ask bout exercises. i think Maddy!s mom has done water exercises. If that's the case, the hair will have to go! I can't imagine drying Dewey's hair several times a week!


I have thought about filling up my big tub and getting Pipper to swim around but I don't think he would be happy with that. Right now I'm hoping the cosequin will help and he's getting in lots of walking. We have also managed to get him to lose 2 1/2 lbs which might help too. Does Dewey lift his leg very high. Pipper just holds his slightly off the floor and its ONLY when he is standing still. He walks normal. Here is Pipper holding up his leg


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know if this is related, or much about the source, but it definitely gives us a few more questions to ask our vets...interesting article...

Cruciate Ligament Rupture: Missing The Big Picture | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I have thought about filling up my big tub and getting Pipper to swim around but I don't think he would be happy with that. Right now I'm hoping the cosequin will help and he's getting in lots of walking. We have also managed to get him to lose 2 1/2 lbs which might help too. Does Dewey lift his leg very high. Pipper just holds his slightly off the floor and its ONLY when he is standing still. He walks normal. Here is Pipper holding up his leg


Dewey's hair is long so I can't really see how high he lifts it. He doesn't keep it up for long but usually goes to his bed for awhile after. His walk is normal, no skipping. It's only when he's rough housing or standing and jumping on his hind legs. He doesn't jump on or off the furniture. He never did. I think Maddy's mom says she fills the tub up and holds her and she dog paddles which strengthens the muscles. I have given mine treats with cosequin and Chondroitin since they were about 6 months old.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Depending on what my vet says is the problem, I'm going to ask bout exercises. i think Maddy!s mom has done water exercises. If that's the case, the hair will have to go! I can't imagine drying Dewey's hair several times a week![/QUOTE]

Maybe you could get Dewey a wetsuit and scuba goggles! 

The exercises that we do are just climbing hills outside and also having him stand and I lift one back leg at a time off the floor, straight back for a few seconds, making him balance, gradually building up the time. Both are to build the muscles around the knees.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just checking in. Any news on Dewey this morning. Hope it will be better news. Little guy needs to play.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't seen him lift his leg, but I've really been keeping him apart from the rest. I think that it's not bothering him right now because he is trying to get me to allow him with the others. He pulls on my pant legs and jumps on my legs . He wants to play so bad. I'm waiting to see what the vet says before I do. I think the other three have "had" it with me babying him. Laurel snapped at him this morning, and she's never done that!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I haven't seen him lift his leg, but I've really been keeping him apart from the rest. I think that it's not bothering him right now because he is trying to get me to allow him with the others. He pulls on my pant legs and jumps on my legs . He wants to play so bad. I'm waiting to see what the vet says before I do. I think the other three have "had" it with me babying him. Laurel snapped at him this morning, and she's never done that!!


Awwwwwww poor Dewey. It would be so much easier if we could make them understand when we do stuff they may not be happy about its for their own good that we do it. I hope it turns out he had just twisted his leg or something else minor like that.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I haven't seen him lift his leg, but I've really been keeping him apart from the rest. I think that it's not bothering him right now because he is trying to get me to allow him with the others. He pulls on my pant legs and jumps on my legs . He wants to play so bad. I'm waiting to see what the vet says before I do. I think the other three have "had" it with me babying him. Laurel snapped at him this morning, and she's never done that!!


Poor baby!
But if he jumps and wants to play, then it sounds like he's not in pain, so that's good! Hope everything will be clear soon, before Dewey will go crazy from boredom and the rest of your fluffs from jealousy.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Let us know when you see the vet!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Dewey doing? My Rylee lifts his leg once in a while, if he rough houses too much or runs and turns quickly... Hope he's ok today!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> I don't know if this is related, or much about the source, but it definitely gives us a few more questions to ask our vets...interesting article...
> 
> Cruciate Ligament Rupture: Missing The Big Picture | Dogs Naturally Magazine


i just read the article and it really makes you wonder. The part where it mentions never seeing a wolf in the wild having a bum knee,never thought about that.I have a lot of questions for my vet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Very interesting article. I subscribed to the newsletter. Lisi has sometimes held up her back left leg for a few seconds when she & Kitzi are running and often asked to be picked up on a walk. She doesn't & has never had much endurance---I am convinced some of this is from her allergic reactions to vaccines. I will be interested in what your vet has to say!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Very interesting article. I subscribed to the newsletter. Lisi has sometimes held up her back left leg for a few seconds when she & Kitzi are running and often asked to be picked up on a walk. She doesn't & has never had much endurance---I am convinced some of this is from her allergic reactions to vaccines. I will be interested in what your vet has to say!!!!


I posted the article on my vets FB page. Hope they read it before I get there with Dewey. He too didn't do well with his vaccines.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bayleigh has no endurance either. She's energetic, but wears out easily...only since her first vaccine reaction


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> i just read the article and it really makes you wonder. The part where it mentions never seeing a wolf in the wild having a bum knee,never thought about that.I have a lot of questions for my vet.



I haven't read article yet but wanted to add that if you are uncertain about it all afterward I would seek a second opinion. As there is no rush. I found the board cert. (small dog specialist) orthopedic surgeon had more info/answers. I wanted one that is (diagnosing) x-raying knees and operating on the tiny bones of a 5 lb. dog everyday. I also was told here its good idea to call the local agility club in your area to see who orthopedic wise they use. They recommended two. I chose the woman...lol. She had done thousands including (Yorkie's and Malts) knees. And was awesome sweet with Sammie. Pet plan may or may not pay if he has classic LP. I am not sure ?. Some things are considered ineligible common breed specific problems.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb---I meant no rush if LP.
xxxx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Deb---I meant no rush if LP.
> xxxx


They do cover hereditary and congenital conditions for life. I will seek a different opinion if I'm not satisfied. I really like my vets, and I'm sure they will refer me to a good ortho Dr. If Dewey needs it! Here I am already having him have surgery and it could be something minor. (I'm praying)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe Dewey is just like Zach. Zach has figured out when he fakes it he gets so much attention . Hoping he will be fine.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> They do cover hereditary and congenital conditions for life. I will seek a different opinion if I'm not satisfied. I really like my vets, and I'm sure they will refer me to a good ortho Dr. If Dewey needs it! Here I am already having him have surgery and it could be something minor. (I'm praying)


That is great!! :thumbsup: my Vet referred me too. That is when I called agility club. He already gave me her name though. He was half price but told me Sammie bones were small and he does do more larger dogs.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Calm down you don't know anything yet do you. When is Dewey's appointment? With OSU here there are many fine vets here. Go with the flow. Hugs.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Get well little Dewey!!!!!! Hugs and kisses from Carley .


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What is Dewey's status today? Hope the little guy is doing better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deb, when is Dewey's app't? I keep checking back.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> Deb, when is Dewey's app't? I keep checking back.


His appointment is April 14. It was the only late appointment that I could get. I am on a cancelation list. I just started a new baby 2 weeks ago, so I didn't want to take off work. He hasn't lifted hie leg lately, but I'm still keeping him separated from the others when they start to play rough.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow didn't realize you had to wait that long. Remember a few months ago Boo hurt Zach playing and he was doing the same thing. They never found what was wrong, but they did laser therapy which worked really well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...I am glad Dewey is doing better. I had an issue with Summer last year when she was lifting her leg. My vet recommended surgey and then I brought her to a board certified othopedic surgeon who did not recommend doing surgery at that time. I am glad I didn't have surgery done and now, thankfully Summer has not had any instances of limping or lifting her leg since last year. I constanly watch her to make sure. Try not to worry until Dewey is fully checked out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Wow didn't realize you had to wait that long. Remember a few months ago Boo hurt Zach playing and he was doing the same thing. They never found what was wrong, but they did laser therapy which worked really well.


Boo hurt Zach???? I would probably have to take Dewey to OSU for something like laser therapy. I really don't know if his Knee is better. Since he hasn't been playing hard I've not noticed him lifting his leg. We'll see what the vet says. In the meantime I don't want to give him a chance to hurt it again so when they start playing rough I put him on the other side of the gate. 
I could get in earlier through the day but I would have to take a day off. If he was continually lifting his leg or acted like he was in pain , I would, new baby or not.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

donnad said:


> Just seeing this...I am glad Dewey is doing better. I had an issue with Summer last year when she was lifting her leg. My vet recommended surgey and then I brought her to a board certified othopedic surgeon who did not recommend doing surgery at that time. I am glad I didn't have surgery done and now, thankfully Summer has not had any instances of limping or lifting her leg since last year. I constanly watch her to make sure. Try not to worry until Dewey is fully checked out.


Oh that makes me feel better. I will listen to my vet, but if he suggests surgery, I'll also take him to an Ortho. Gosh I get sick just thinking about surgery on him!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Besides OSU we have a place called MedVets that has a good reputation

HomeOur Doctors
Matthew D. Barnhart, DVM, MS, DACVS

Matthew D. Barnhart, DVM, MS, DACVS, is a Veterinary Surgery Specialist at MedVet Columbus and has been on staff since 1999. He is Co-Department Head of the Surgery Department and serves on the MedVet Board of Directors.

His practice is focused on orthopedics and neurosurgery, particularly cranial cruciate ligament injury treatment, joint replacement and arthroscopic surgery. Dr. Barnhart is a pioneer of veterinary orthopedics in the state of Ohio. He was the first to perform such innovative procedures as tibial plateau leveling osteotomy (TPLO), tibial tuberosity advancement (TTA), sliding humeral osteotomy (SHO) and minimally invasive fracture and joint surgeries.

In addition to his appearances on ONN, NBC 4 and WBNS 10-TV, Dr. Barnhart’s work in small animal surgery has been widely published in peer-reviewed journals, including the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association and Veterinary Surgery.

Dr. Barnhart is frequently invited to lecture nationally and internationally on such veterinary orthopedic topics as cranial cruciate ligament rupture pathophysiology, fracture treatment and medical management of osteoarthritis.

He’s been the principal investigator in several clinical trials, studying both veterinary orthopedic implants and pain control in dogs.

Dr. Barnhart’s Background:

Veterinary School: University of Minnesota College of Veterinary Medicine,
St. Paul, Minnesota
Internship: Oradell Animal Hospital, Oradell, New Jersey
Masters of Science: Veterinary Clinical Sciences, The Ohio State University,
Columbus, Ohio
Residency: The Ohio State University College of Veterinary Medicine, Columbus, Ohio
Board Certification: Diplomate of the American College of Veterinary Surgeons
Selected Professional Memberships and Organizations:

American College of Veterinary Surgeons Foundation, Board of Trustees Member
AOVet (AOVet represents a global network of surgeons highly specialized in the field of veterinary orthopedic surgery. The mission of AOVET is to advance the practice of veterinary surgery to improve patient outcomes.)
American College of Veterinary Surgeons
Ohio Veterinary Medical Association
American Veterinary Medical Association
← Back to Doctor Search


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure Dewey will be fine, too much of a rascal not to be. My friend at work has a rescue malt and she hurt her leg over the weekend. They took her to ER, she has a pulled ACL and meniscus. They told her to rest/watch for 6 wks. Good luck with Dewey.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Is Dewey still doing ok? I keep thinking about that poor little guy not getting to rough house! I'm thinking he must be driving you crazy?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Before we got Belle she had FHO surgery at Medvets and Dr Barnhart did her surgery. Friends Of The Shelter Paid for it. She has had no problems with it since. According to our vet he is very good. She had the Surgery on Feb 7, 2011. Hope Dewey does not need surgery that would be the best result. keep us posted. Hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Before we got Belle she had FHO surgery at Medvets and Dr Barnhart did her surgery. Friends Of The Shelter Paid for it. She has had no problems with it since. According to our vet he is very good. She had the Surgery on Feb 7, 2011. Hope Dewey does not need surgery that would be the best result. keep us posted. Hugs.


Thank you , I've been researching ortho vets in our area. Hoping that we won't need it, but just in case.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Is Dewey still doing ok? I keep thinking about that poor little guy not getting to rough house! I'm thinking he must be driving you crazy?


Dewey is still on "kitchen arrest" He is just the rowdiest dog, and I don't want to take any chances in case it is just rest that he needs. He doesn't like it one bit! He has begun to howl now when I leave the room! He is going to be hard to live with because I pick him up a lot ! (He's not that easy to live with as it is) he is bossy, demanding, loud, rough, and a destroyer of all things! I couldn't love him more!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just checking in to see how the rascal is doing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he doesn't have a serious problem. Fifer used to lift his back leg for a few skips, oddly enough as he got older he outgrew it.


----------

